# Bi Color or Black Blanket?



## Lesley1905

Hey everyone! Hope you all have had a wonderful holiday and will have a Happy New Year  I was wanting to get everyones opinion on if you think Brody is a Bi Color or Black Blanket? I've seen where people say Bi Colors have the tar heels, which he doesnt have, but he does have some characterisitics of a Bi Color...the mostly black face, etc. Or if he could be considered a black blanket? He looks like an in betweener to me! He's 7 months old as of a couple days ago and I know his coat could change. Either way I love him the way he is and love his markings


----------



## JonnyRico

Brody is handsome!!! imo, I'd say blanket  

... and a Happy New Year to you and yours!!!


----------



## Jax08

Definitely blanket. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Castlemaid

Yes, a very beautiful blanket back! He has too much white/tan on his butt flooffies, and on his belly. And as you mentioned no tar-heels, and also, in the picture where you are holding him, I do not see any pencil toes. The Tar-heels and pencil toes are part and parcel of being a bi-colour, without it, you just have a very dark (melanistic) black and tan. 

I do love his dark face though! Very handsome!


----------



## HeidiW

Blanket black a very dark one and super gorgeous!!


----------



## Lesley1905

Thanks for all the opinions and compliments  I just looked at him and said "your my little blanket"


----------



## Lucy Dog

Definitely a blanket. Notice the three different colors? Can't be "bi" with three colors.


----------



## bocron

No tarheels from what I can see, also black isn't completely under the belly. 
I'd say Melanistic Black and Tan, not a bi color.


----------



## dukethegsd

your dog a beautiful blanket back duke is a bi color gsd and the tar heel is and good indication of a bi color gsd.


----------



## Sdavi116

My dog (6 months) has the same type of markings. I love it. Hoping it doesn't fade much more.


----------

